

Microsoft launches Google-is-evil campaign targeted at Safari users - rkrkrk21
http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21033/microsoft-launches-google-evil-campaign-targeted-safari-users

======
bifrost
I guess the best ad campaigns are the obvious ones, but I tried using Bing and
was not really all that happy... I switched to DDG which basically searches
all engines and actually gives me a lot more useful results than
googling/binging does anyways. They're also pretty privacy happy so thats a
big win for me.

Now if I could only convince people to ditch gmail...

------
Empro
Original story is here: [http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/09/20/microsoft-
tells-s...](http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/09/20/microsoft-tells-safari-
users-use-bing-since-google-fined-22-5m-breaching-privacy/)

------
benologist
Dick move by Microsoft taking advantage of a dick move by Google. This is
major news if you weren't already aware that giant corporations are giant
dicks.

------
mtgx
Microsoft doing what it does best: attacking others instead of focusing on
their own stuff.

~~~
rkrkrk21
Totally agree to you, By doing this we now know who the "REAL_EVIL" is...

